# maxima timming?????????????



## max1997 (Oct 12, 2005)

when and if need does the timmin chain need to be replaced?? just got a nissan. just new to the game and need insight


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You shouldn't ever need to change it.


----------



## blackpete (May 19, 2007)

You will only have to change the timing chain if car has done a lot of miles ??
but if you only have noise at cold start up try a new chain tenshioner first at least that is
easy.Changing out the timming chain is a nightmare at least 10 hrs if you know what
youre doing.If you change the tensioner make shore you stuff some cloth in inspection
hole so you dont lose anything down there and have number 1 on t.d.c.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Unless the chain becomes damaged-- stretched or something for some reason-- you should never need to replace it. As blackpete mentions the timing chain tensioner may fail but those usually last 100K, 150K+ miles too.

I think the last time I saw one changed, the whole engine was out of the car anyway for an engine rebuild.


----------



## GeorgeScott (May 3, 2007)

blackpete said:


> You will only have to change the timing chain if car has done a lot of miles ??
> but if you only have noise at cold start up try a new chain tenshioner first at least that is
> easy.Changing out the timming chain is a nightmare at least 10 hrs if you know what
> youre doing.If you change the tensioner make shore you stuff some cloth in inspection
> hole so you dont lose anything down there and have number 1 on t.d.c.



I agree! I normally change my timing chain after I drove a long miles, normally around 62miles.


----------

